# Pork Roast Temp?



## giggler (Oct 27, 2009)

What is the "pull off temp" for a pork Tenderloin roast again?

145f, then tent 'till reaches 150f?

I like 'em pretty rare..

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## gumbotc (Oct 27, 2009)

I pull mine off at 140. I like it pretty pink in the middle


----------



## Rob Babcock (Oct 28, 2009)

I generally set my probe's temp alarm @ 134.  Carry over cooking brings it up past the "danger point."  Obviously I like mine a bit rarer than your average person.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 28, 2009)

Technically 137* is "Safe" --- Most folks suggest a minimum of 140* to cover any inaccuracies in thermometers. --- After that doneness is matter of personal preference --- Most people are happy with pork loin/tenderloin in the 145*-150* range after resting --- When I see 140* or a degree or two above...I pull and rest. HTH

Enjoy!


----------



## Jeff G. (Oct 29, 2009)

I try to hit 140-142 then pull it and let it set.


----------



## Silversage (Oct 29, 2009)

I shoot for 138-140.


----------

